# Freeride-Parts in Karlsruhe



## shortygonzalez (8. Juli 2008)

Hey liebe Rothausfreunde!

Weiß einer von euch, wo ich in, oder um Karlsruhe irgendwas zum Thema Freeride finde? Bräuchte nen neuen Helm und auch noch so'n paar sachen. Hier gibts soviel Bike-Läden, aber alle nix halbes und nix ganzes.

Freu mich auf eure Antworten!


----------



## saturno (9. Juli 2008)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> Hey liebe Rothausfreunde!
> 
> Weiß einer von euch, wo ich in, oder um Karlsruhe irgendwas zum Thema Freeride finde? Bräuchte nen neuen Helm und auch noch so'n paar sachen. Hier gibts soviel Bike-Läden, aber alle nix halbes und nix ganzes.
> 
> Freu mich auf eure Antworten!




fahrradterminal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (9. Juli 2008)

saturno schrieb:


> fahrradterminal



Ist der neu? Mir ist da noch nie ein Bikeladen aufgefallen, gut ich war auch schon länger nicht mehr da draußen. Sieht auf jeden Fall mal interessant aus.


----------



## knoflok (9. Juli 2008)

kannte ich auch noch nicht...


----------



## andi1969 (9. Juli 2008)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> Hey liebe Rothausfreunde!
> 
> Weiß einer von euch, wo ich in, oder um Karlsruhe irgendwas zum Thema Freeride finde? Bräuchte nen neuen Helm und auch noch so'n paar sachen. Hier gibts soviel Bike-Läden, aber alle nix halbes und nix ganzes.
> 
> Freu mich auf eure Antworten!



Cicle Sport in Remchingen...


----------



## Don Stefano (9. Juli 2008)

Wie kann das sein? Wie lange gibt's den Laden schon?


----------



## shortygonzalez (9. Juli 2008)

Ich war heute da und hab am Rande mal gefragt...die machen das seit drei Jahren...


----------



## Don Stefano (9. Juli 2008)

Und wie isser so?


----------



## shortygonzalez (9. Juli 2008)

Naja...also so'n paar Freeride-/Endurosachen hamse schon. Einige Shirts, Handschuhe, 3/4 FullFace Helme, 'n paar Endurobikes...aber nicht wirklich viel. Bestellen eher auf Anfrage. Hier in Karlsruhe kann ich das auch verstehen, ich glaub net, dass die Nachfrage im FR-Bereich so groß ist.
Aber sie können grundsätzlich alles besorgen...die ganze O-Neal Palette

Kannst auch mal unter www.fahrrad-terminal24.de schaun...

Aber der beste Laden im Umkreis ist definitiv Mr. Bike in Pforzheim www.misterbike.com


----------



## Don Stefano (9. Juli 2008)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> Aber sie können grundsätzlich alles besorgen...die ganze O-Neal Palette


Das hab ich sogar im Velodrom schon mal gehört. Allerdings kann ich das auch selber. Der Sinn eines lokalen shops ist doch, dass man die Sachen gleich anschauen und mitnehmen kann.



shortygonzalez schrieb:


> Aber der beste Laden im Umkreis ist definitiv Mr. Bike in Pforzheim


War ich vor 2 Wochen auch mal zum Klamotten anprobieren - die Auswahl im FR Bereich hat mich nicht so vom Hocker gehauen. Da sind sie eher auf Racer ausgelegt.


----------



## shortygonzalez (9. Juli 2008)

Das stimmt...vorallem bei den heutigen Internetmöglichkeiten besorgt man sich das besser selbst und spart acuh noch...aber das macht auf dauer jede Infrastruktur kaputt, aber das is'n anderes Thema.

Klar ist Mr. Bike jetzt nicht das Optimum, da geht noch wesentlich mehr, so viel mehr, das man sich fast überlegen könnte selbst nen Laden aufzumachen.  
Aber was besseres hab ich HIER nunmal noch nicht gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Znarf (10. Juli 2008)

Cycle Sport in Remchingen hat einige Sachen, Bell und Sixsixone Fullface Helme, Oneal Protektoren, sogar ein paar Bikes fürs Grobe  Sx Trail, Pitch, Enduros, Big Hit, Fette Reifen (ala Muddy Mary, Big Betty etc.) gibts, Avid Codes und so n Zeug  Race Face Parts ...


Schau also ruhig mal vorbei, lohnt sich.
Und von Karlsruhe ist man auch mit m Freerider mal schnell gemütlich an der Pfinz entlanggekurbelt, ist wirklich nicht weit.


Grüße Znarf


----------



## Benjamin13 (11. Juli 2008)

guter laden für freerideparts bei ka ist verticalride. adresse unter www.vertical-ride.de


----------



## Don Stefano (11. Juli 2008)

So richtig Karlsruhe sind 45km weg aber dann nicht mehr.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Juli 2008)

Benjamin13 schrieb:


> guter laden für freerideparts bei ka ist verticalride. adresse unter www.vertical-ride.de



Das ist doch der Skaterscorner in Kirrlach, oder??? Die haben Bikes ??? Das haut mich jetzt um. War mal ein Skate- und SB-Laden.


----------



## saturno (20. Juli 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Skaterscorner in Kirrlach, oder??? Die haben Bikes ??? Das haut mich jetzt um. War mal ein Skate- und SB-Laden.





jein, sind zwei getrennte läden in den räumlichkeiten von skaters corner


----------



## vertical-ride (19. März 2010)

wir sind umgezogen, und zwar noch näher in Richtung Karlsruhe. Ihr findet uns jetzt in 76870 Kandel, Gartenstrasse 6. Unser Webseite findet ihr unter www.vertical-ride.net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (19. März 2010)

super, dann macht mal eure web seite starklar.


----------



## dematic (21. Juli 2012)

mal den threat hier ausgraben.

ich such aktuell nen laden in dem man gut und günstig freerideklamotten kaufen kann. kann mir wer was in karlsruhe und umgebnung empfehlen?

danke


----------



## andi1969 (22. Juli 2012)

Skaters Corner in Kirrlach oder Cycle Sport in Remchingen
Ansonst bleibt nur WWW


----------

